# can i use a blow dryer on our puppy?



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

just like the title says  my wife wants to blow dry our puppy after bathing her... i figure its fine, but i'm playing the part of the paranoid new puppy owner that thinks everything will hurt her...


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

The problem with a blow dryer is that it could burn the dog, both skin and hair, depending on how hot the dryer gets and how close you have to get to the dog's hair.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I blowdry Ice all the time, it's no problem. =)

Just be sure not to hold the dryer too close to the skin, and don't keep it blowing on one spot very long, so as to avoid burning the hair.

Depending on the coat, though, your pup may just need a brisk toweling off, instead of a blowdry. Is she very long haired?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

As long as it's NOT hot air, it's fine. 

HOWEVER - if you've got a long-haired puppy? A good dog dryer will be a REALLY useful investment. You can find a low-quality one for around $50 or a usable power dryer for around $100.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

I guess it's the same as if you went to blow dry your head? 

My mother blow drys / combs her dog after a bath, and the dog seriously goes into a trance.

it's almost creepy lol


----------



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

She's a golden, so her hair is going to be kind of long I guess, but not shaggy long...

We read in the 'puppy pack booklet' that came with her that its good to blow dry her though (given we dont get too close and burn her)...

thanks ya'll!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it is fine, and a good thing to get the dog used to just two things: make sure the setting is on LOW not high and you hold the blower AT LEAST 12 inches away!!!


----------

